# Suggestions for new setup please!



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

So, I am getting a 45 gallon tall (dimensions approx. 36" x 13" x 24") and I am indecisive on what kind of aquarium to set up. The tank comes with a stand of course ( I have doubts about its strength) and (unfortunately) with a single tube fluor. light (all equipment can be changed of course to adapt to the needs of each setup but not adjustment needed will surely be a positive thing).

I am in between 

1) Tropical semi-aggressive community

2) cichlids

3) saltwater

*Let me here note that I have experience with all those kinds (more or less depending on the type) and I know what goes where and what can fit in what. BUT I want to experiment (please don't take it the wrong way) and try something new.

Examples

1) Tropical community

I would like to have bala sharks, rainbow sharks, tinfoils, rope fish, knifefish, plecos etc etc etc. Not all together necessarily and not necessarily the proper groups (for example I am NOT going to get a full school of sharks etc. Planted most likely but not a necessity

2) cichlids

I want diversity. I had in the past many africans that I was keeping in proper habitats and numbers. yellow labs only tank with 3 females and 1 male in 50 gallons, 40 gallon with jewels, acei, and several more. But each one in their own tank. Now I want many together. Like 7-8 fish in singles. Americans or Africans I don't mind but I would like to "copy" a setup that has proven successful for others

3) marine

I do NOT want ro/di again as it is too much work. I will have both a hob filter and a small skimmer. NO sump. I don't care about the types of fish as I like all of them. Surely at least a pair of clowns, several cleaners and later corals. For light I am not willing to go bigger than a 36 or 48" dual bulb T5.

Now, please do not read the wrong way my limitations and what I wrote. It is just that I am in a situation that I will either create something I will love or nothing at all. I wouldn't want to sacrifice and settle.

Your opinion and advice is highly appreciated!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

forget the bala sharks and tinfoils for this smaller tank, both get way too large. a 180 would work nicely


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> forget the bala sharks and tinfoils for this smaller tank, both get way too large. a 180 would work nicely


 A 180 what? Gallon?

Tinfoil I don't love love anyway. But balas I would like.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

monk21 said:


> A 180 what? Gallon?
> 
> Tinfoil I don't love love anyway. But balas I would like.


There's no way you're putting bala sharks in a 45 gallon. Same goes for most lake malawi cichlids. Ps saulosi and lanticosta (I think I spelled that right) are your only choices.

Acei are definitely too large.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> There's no way you're putting bala sharks in a 45 gallon. Same goes for most lake malawi cichlids. Ps saulosi and lanticosta (I think I spelled that right) are your only choices.
> 
> Acei are definitely too large.


well, thanks for the reply but I made my decision in the meantime.

PS While making my decision I visited a guy who has 7 bala sharks in a 40 gallon long and they have been living there for 4 years. I didn't choose them because it looked boring


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

monk21 said:


> well, thanks for the reply but I made my decision in the meantime.
> 
> PS While making my decision I visited a guy who has 7 bala sharks in a 40 gallon long and they have been living there for 4 years. I didn't choose them because it looked boring


If you visited a guy who cut himself regularly as a way of dealing with mental anguish, would you take up cutting yourself too? Just because one person has a screw loose and is keeping Balas in a 3 foot tank doesn't mean you should do the same.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

a 40 long is 48 long x 12 x about 12 high, but still way too small for balas. Think of it as 2 20 gallon longs together.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

Go with cichlids, my favorite tank to date has been my overstocked cichlid tank as long as you have super over filtration and do lots of water changes it works great and keeps the aggression down. I was also able to strip females regularly from this tank and sell the babies to cover maintenance costs.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry if you are going with cichlids first post i wrote i missed the fact its a tall tank. Do not get cichlids if you have a tall tank they prefer a larger footprint and lots of there own space to dig and hide.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

j.thomson said:


> Sorry if you are going with cichlids first post i wrote i missed the fact its a tall tank. Do not get cichlids if you have a tall tank they prefer a larger footprint and lots of there own space to dig and hide.


Tall tank is fine. The tank is 36x12". You can keep a lot of things in 36X12". (Look at the first post. Somebody said 40 long it's not 40 long it's 45 tall.)

Cichlids that would work include a species only tank of saulosi (malawi).
You could also do a pair of Angelfish and a pair of dwarfs such as kribensis, apistos, rams, etc.


----------

